# utter shock *EDIT* now with pic!!!



## shinysticker (Sep 17, 2008)

after seeing an ad for a rat, i decided to get her. i picked her up in the cage she was housed in by her previous owner.
here is a comparison of the two, the cage she was in, and the one she now lives in with charlotte.
even worse was they had a mini igloo in it and it took up 80 percent of the space. 
sickening


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: utter shock*

Do you have a Photobucket account? Go to Photobucket.com, make a (free) account, and upload your photo. Set the "resize to" option to "large" or smaller, and then post the "Image Code" here.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary

Ps glad to hear Charlotte's getting a buddy, and a bonus, you took her friend out of a bad situation.


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: utter shock*

tinypic.com


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: utter shock*

I kind of get a sense of how small that cage was. If it had a mini igloo in it and it took up 80% of the cage then that was verrrrry tiny for a rat!!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ohh sad day. glad you got that cutie a better life. <3


----------



## shinysticker (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah i just feel sick that she has been in that cage for a year......but now shes a happy camper. we're giving each other kisses as i now type


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

omg! Was she in that cage on top of her new one?? She was like half the size of that tiny cage! WTH?!?! Thats sad....


----------



## shinysticker (Sep 17, 2008)

yep, when i got her she was living in that small cage for about a year. now shes in the big one with her cagemate.

the pic of the smaller cage is very generous, meaning it looks bigger than it is

i'm just glad she is out of that ****, and is now living happily!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah!! Thank gosh you came and rescued her!!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, it will make a good travel cage. Poor baby!!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, I use a cage like that for traveling. Holy cow.

I'm glad she's got you!


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

poor baby. thank heavens you came in to rescue her


----------



## shinysticker (Sep 17, 2008)

yep the only reason i'm keeping it is for traveling


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

shinysticker said:


> yep the only reason i'm keeping it is for traveling


It does look like a nice travel cage


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you only have one rat?


----------



## shinysticker (Sep 17, 2008)

i have two.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, okay lol. I am getting my two babies in October. When I first decided I wanted rats I just wanted one, but then I found out that I needed two so I am getting two baby girls and am sooo anxious to get them!! lol


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

Amyshizzle said:


> Oh, okay lol. I am getting my two babies in October. When I first decided I wanted rats I just wanted one, but then I found out that I needed two so I am getting two baby girls and am sooo anxious to get them!! lol


I just got my boys and it took FOREVER to convince my parents to let me keep get them!! So basiclly what I am saying is, I know how you feel!!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I have been waiting for like 3 weeks and now I have to wait two more lol. gah! I am dying haha.. I have their cage all set up and everything. I made hammocks and such. eep! I cannot wait lol.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

I have that same little hammock/tunnel thingy! It took the girls about three days before they'd chewed through one of the ties, and now it's got tons of holes through out it..but I'm going to leave it in until they stop using it!  My old loner rat is in the same kind of cage as that little blue one, only it's _much_ longer. It's probably the same heighth though. She loves her cage since she's got all of her favorite toys in there though and she can get out any time she wants and it's been that way since she was a baby since the bars are so big (She is a good girl that comes when she's called so I just let her go). She likes to get out and then go crawl on the other girls big cage like "neener neener"!


----------

